# Recipe Question



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2014)

I copied this recipe: Eclair Cake | Chef in Training the other day.  As I was reading it over, I noticed the recipe called for _"2 (14.4) oz packages graham crackers"_.  This seems like a lot of crackers to me.

A box of GC weighs 14.4 ounces and has three wax paper packages on GC in it.  So I'm wondering if the originator meant 2 of the wax paper packages from a 14.4 ounce box.   I asked the question but have not received an answer yet.

Your thoughts?

P.S.  I still hate Cool Whip and would make this recipe with whipped cream.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't see how they would be using two boxes of them and make them fit in a 9x13 with other things, especially since they aren't pulverizing them first.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 6, 2014)

I google images to find one that looks like yours Andy. The first two I saw  each say one box graham crackers. 

Mr Food says : 
One box of graham crackers contains 3 individually wrapped packages of crackers. Use one package for each layer of this decadent dessert.
Read more at Chocolate Eclair Cake | mrfood.com

When I use instant pudding, I add  a tsp of vanilla and w/ chocolate pudding an extra spoon of cocoa powder and mix in. I too am not sure what food group Cool Whip belongs in, so I use real whipped cream. 

I copied this because it is an easy no bake dessert for hot days.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 6, 2014)

Just two pakages Andy not two boxes! Anyway just use enough to do the layers.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 6, 2014)

I would be more inclined to follow the recipe in Whiskadoodle's link. The chef-in-training author admits she is "teaching myself how to cook one recipe at a time," which leads me to think she might just be very inexperienced.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> Just two pakages Andy not two boxes! Anyway just use enough to do the layers.




Thanks all.  I guess I was right.  I think I'll make this with chocolate pudding as that's how I remember it from childhood.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...which leads me to think she might just be very inexperienced.



At the very least inexperienced at writing recipes.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 7, 2014)

I copied this recipe into my recipe file. It looks like a good one to take to a summer party.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 7, 2014)

Before I read this thread I never heard of Chocolate Eclair Cake.  Then I turned on the TV this afternoon and they were making it on Cooks Country/Test Kitchen.  Here is their recipe they made from scratch.

A Better Chocolate Eclair Cake Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2014)

I just finished watching that Cook's Country episode.  Then I went to the Cook's Country website and copied the recipe.  The recipe in the link you posted is different in one important fact.  The CC recipe calls for 1 cup of semi-sweet chocolate chips.  The Food.com recipe calls for two.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 7, 2014)

Andy, I couldn't get into the CC website without signing up and I'm already signed up for more websites than I need...so I continued to search until I found the other one.  It is so weird that they showed that the same day we all were discussing it!  Two cups of chocolate chips sounds like a lot.


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it's one of those recipes that people end up using what they think was in it when they tasted it at the pot luck... guessing at the quantities...then that becomes their version of the recipe.   I've done it myself.  In this dessert I would go with a lesser amount of graham crackers or I might even use some other kind of crispy cookie crumbs since I'm not a fan of graham crackers.  I like pecan sandies.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> I think it's one of those recipes that people end up using what they think was in it when they tasted it at the pot luck... guessing at the quantities...then that becomes their version of the recipe.   I've done it myself.  In this dessert I would go with a lesser amount of graham crackers or I might even use some other kind of crispy cookie crumbs since I'm not a fan of graham crackers.  I like pecan sandies.



There's really no guessing.  You use the amount of GC that makes one layer in the pan, then repeat for the next two layers.  Stop using GC when all the layers are complete.

My reason for starting this thread was two-fold.  1. To confirm that I was right about two boxes being too much and 2. So I didn't buy two boxes of GC when one will do.

The Cook's Country recipe calls for one 14.4 ounce box.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't think another type of cookie would work in this recipe.  According to what they said on the show, the graham crackers soften while it's chilling in the refrigerator.  It's not like biting into a hard graham cracker.  I don't like graham crackers but I do use them for crusts and toppings in desserts.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I don't think another type of cookie would work in this recipe.  According to what they said on the show, the graham crackers soften while it's chilling in the refrigerator.  It's not like biting into a hard graham cracker.  I don't like graham crackers but I do use them for crusts and toppings in desserts.



I think the moisture from the pudding softens the cookies.  There is a similar recipe using vanilla wafers where the cookies get soft.


----------



## Addie (Jun 7, 2014)

I am so happy that all of you are willing to take the time to whip your own cream. Cool Whip? YUK!!!


----------



## shopping (Jun 8, 2014)

I also saw the Cook's Country episode showing the Chocolate éclair torte.  As much as I trust Cook's Country for great recipes (and America's Test Kitchen) I'd never make their version, it looked to be too runny, prob'ly tasted great but I like a torte that an be cut and served.

I also prefer using the French Vanilla pudding in the recipe.   Through experience I've learned to never use real whipped cream, it breaks down.

The Eclaire torte is a wonderful dessert to serve after a heavy dinner.  I've found the best version, and have made it several times, on Recipeezaar. 

One box of good quality graham crackers is all theat is needed.  Break them if needed to fit pieces in corners.

Fantastic and light homemade dessert!  Thanks for mentioning this again.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 8, 2014)

We LOVE Cool Whip here.  My son would eat it right out of the carton.  All this talk is making me want to make this, but I think I would use cooked pudding and let it cool.

*Shopping*, they added the unflavored gelatin to the whipped cream to keep it from breaking down.  I loved the way it scooped out!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> We LOVE Cool Whip here.  My son would eat it right out of the carton.  All this talk is making me want to make this, but I think I would use cooked pudding and let it cool.
> 
> *Shopping*, they added the unflavored gelatin to the whipped cream to keep it from breaking down.  I loved the way it scooped out!



I noticed in the recipe that, "(Éclair cake can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.)"  Also that this recipe serves 15.  So I guess you'd better have a lot of guests when you make this.


----------



## Addie (Jun 8, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> We LOVE Cool Whip here.  My son would eat it right out of the carton.  All this talk is making me want to make this, but I think I would use cooked pudding and let it cool.
> 
> *Shopping*, they added the unflavored gelatin to the whipped cream to keep it from breaking down.  I loved the way it scooped out!



Every so often I will make from scratch chocolate pudding. With real whipped cream topping of course. I know about the unflavored gelatin trick, but Spike gulps it down so fast, I don't need it. Any left over whipped cream, that goes just as fast. 

This recipe is great for a picnic where there is a lot of folks. I would think after a day or two, the family alone would get sick of it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2014)

When I make whipped cream for SO's chocolate whipped cream frosting or for my tres leches cake, I add 1/4 cup of powdered sugar and some vanilla to the cream.  The resulting stabilized whipped cream will hold and not break down for the life of the cakes.


----------



## Addie (Jun 8, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> When I make whipped cream for SO's chocolate whipped cream frosting or for my tres leches cake, I add 1/4 cup of powdered sugar and some vanilla to the cream.  The resulting stabilized whipped cream will hold and not break down for the life of the cakes.



When I watch a show where they put whipped cream on a dessert or beside it, it looks like it has already wilted back to liquid. They know the secrets of keeping whipped cream in 'peak' condition, so why don't they do it? 

I have white vanilla powder so it doesn't discolor the cream. And I have always thought that cream alone is never really sweet. I too add the powdered sugar along with the vanilla. And if the dessert will be held over for more than 24 hours, use the unflavored gelatin trick.


----------

